# Scale model of King Solomon's Temple



## JTM (May 15, 2009)

Alec Gerard spent around 33,000 hours building in and started around 35 years ago.

Pretty impressive... 1/100th scale... 4,000 figures that took around 3 hours each to make populate it.


----------



## JTM (May 15, 2009)

Moar


----------



## JTM (May 15, 2009)

JTM said:


> Moar



even moar.


----------



## JTM (May 15, 2009)

JTM said:


> even moar.



and even moar (fin)


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 15, 2009)

Wow !!! That is spectacular ...  Awesome work of art...


----------



## JEbeling (May 15, 2009)

Wow.. ! would love to get a set of pictures.. and have a couple blown up to put in a frame for lodge.. ? where could I ask for them..?


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## TCShelton (May 16, 2009)

Awesomeness.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 24, 2009)

very cool


----------



## tomasball (Jul 27, 2009)

But that's Herod's Temple, not Solomon's, right?


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 4, 2010)

tomasball said:


> But that's Herod's Temple, not Solomon's, right?


 
I believe you are correct.


----------



## JTM (Jan 5, 2010)

tomasball said:


> But that's Herod's Temple, not Solomon's, right?


 
wow.  impressive spot.


----------



## Payne (Jan 5, 2010)

Bro. Kurt said:


> Wow !!! That is spectacular ...  Awesome work of art...




I agree


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Jan 10, 2010)

Talk about patience!  Very Nice.


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2010)

very cool


----------



## ddreader (Jan 14, 2010)

wow! what a labor of love!


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 15, 2010)

Talk about dedication, thanks for posting.

I'll make a bet he didn't allow his grand kids near it during construction!  Talk about fun if you were a kid.


----------

